# Help Identifying Short Story



## RMutt (Apr 14, 2005)

I read a sci-fi short story about 15 years ago about a family that was made of sugar.  

Does anyone here have any idea what I read?  I've never forgotten it and would so love to get my hands on it again.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sachisedai (Apr 28, 2005)

*not considered scifi*

Dan Brown, Author of the Davinci Code, one excellent novel, His books are not considered scifi, because they are based in fact, but the story lines themselves, to me, are worthy of the best fantasy labels.


----------



## sachisedai (Apr 28, 2005)

HI, I read the story in elementery (they were afraid of the rain, and the family name was Sucre or something meaning sugar) I don't remenber the title, but you may want to try searching teachers reading aids or reading materials for those grades,( I read it in the fourth grade, about 15 years ago) Good luck!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: not considered scifi*



			
				sachisedai said:
			
		

> His books are not considered scifi, because they are based in fact, .


 
Ahh, so _that's _why. Thanks for clearing that up. I'm sure Clarke, Baxter, Benford, Brin, Bear et al will be delighted to know that they too can shed the sf label once they stop building from scientific facts and ideas and start cribbing from dubious pop-historical treatises.


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: not considered scifi*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> Ahh, so _that's _why. Thanks for clearing that up. I'm sure Clarke, Baxter, Benford, Brin, Bear et al will be delighted to know that they too can shed the sf label once they stop building from scientific facts and ideas and start cribbing from dubious pop-historical treatises.


Good point..


----------



## Ravensquawk (May 20, 2019)

RMutt said:


> I read a sci-fi short story about 15 years ago about a family that was made of sugar.
> 
> Does anyone here have any idea what I read?  I've never forgotten it and would so love to get my hands on it again.  Thanks in advance!!


 "Rain Rain Go Away" by Isaac Asimov.
You'd think they were made of sugar and afraid they'd melt.
Discussion boards have had mentioned that this story most often gets mistaken as authored by Ray Bradbury.
It is very Bradburyesque.


----------

